# Which way to install connecting rod



## whitestavern (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm rebuilding a 5hp B&S that had a seized connecting rod.
The old connecting rod had the oil port (hole) on the center (over the cam shaft)
The newer replacement, had the oil port offset to either the left or right depending on how I install. 
Does anyone know which side the oil port on the connecting rod should be facing. I heard it should face the cam gear/valve cam side. 

Is the correct?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post back with your model type and code number from the engine your working on and perhaps one of us can help answer your question.


----------



## whitestavern (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's the info - it's a 5hp Model 130292 Type 0793 01 Code 8007106.

So far I heard one local source tell me that the oil port on the control arm should be on the cam side.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could not find any info specific to oil port on rod. Install the rod with the assembly marks facing out so that you can see them when you are installing the rod cap. This way you know the rod is correctly oriented, regardless of the oil port position. See Attached illustration.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=49273&stc=1
ConRod130000.pdf


----------



## whitestavern (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the PDF. Here's a naive question. What's the rod cap? Is that the lower part of the rod assembly? My model is 299430 which seems to resemble the dipper on the right in the middle of the pdf page you sent. 

The question is, the new rod has a different dipper. It's cast into the connecting rod.
The briggs source I bought it from, just said to install it so that the oil port faces the cam. And to use the newer dipper. And to not worry about using the locking plate that you bend over the nuts. 

Any opinions from your experience?

Thanks in advance,

JK


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

whitestavern said:


> Thanks for the info and the PDF. Here's a naive question. What's the rod cap? Is that the lower part of the rod assembly? My model is 299430 which seems to resemble the dipper on the right in the middle of the pdf page you sent.
> 
> The question is, the new rod has a different dipper. It's cast into the connecting rod.
> The briggs source I bought it from, just said to install it so that the oil port faces the cam. And to use the newer dipper. And to not worry about using the locking plate that you bend over the nuts.
> ...


Yes, the lower part of the rod that installs into the upper part to hold the rod to the crankshaft, is the rod cap.

No you do not need to use the old locking plate as long as the connecting rod cap is torqued to specs. You do need to use the cap that came with your new rod as they are machined together as a matched set.


----------



## whitestavern (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. 
If all goes well, I'll have it running by days end.


----------

